# Where Do We Start??



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello HorseForum!! 

So, next weekend will be the first time I have trained a beginner rider from scratch, as in never ridden a horse before. I've taught some kids that have been riding for a year or two, some that have been riding for a while, some that don't plan on riding and you just cart them around for a second.

I have the horse, liabilities, all of the fine work done, I just have one simple question. Not to be rude, but I'd rather just get an answer to what I'm asking, not a complete run down of my entire instructing plan behind the scenes. Thank you kindly  The child I will be teaching is 8 years old, we will be riding English.

I am just wondering where to start with a beginner. I was thinking half the hour long lesson would be spent on the ground - learning how to groom and tack up. Once that is done, maybe throw her up on the horse and sort of put her in the right position and walk her around, letting her get used to the feel of the horse. While we walk, I might tell her not only what she should do, but why - You are setting your weight into your heels so that your center of balance is even, and you can sit down into the horse; you are sitting up straight so that you can actively RIDE, and not remain slouched, etc. (The simple definition of things - she's only eight, we can work into using her core and detailed stuff later, she probably won't care THAT much right off the bat ) I always loved when my trainers told me WHY I was doing things.

Based on how she does, I'd love to lead her into some balancing exercises, as I am a big believer in the importance of balance. If anyone has any exercises off the top of their head, that would be wonderful 

So essentially, I'm wondering a couple things -

What do you usually do in the first lesson once the kid is on the horse's back?
Does my plan (not set in stone, of course) sound like a good one?
What are some effective balance exercises you know of?

Thank you all SO much!! It is much appreciated!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I think that sounds like a great plan! First lesson should be about learning how to behave around the horse and prepare the horse. Could teach her a little bit about the horse too, like show her what the frog is on the hoof just little things that can be interesting to learn haha. That's how my old trainer always started out her beginner riders. First lesson she mainly is on the ground but at the end gets them up there so they can get a feel for the position and walk around (in hand haha), that always brings the biggest smile to their face! 

Balancing exercises sound great but that may be too much for her to take in in one lesson. Just go slow so its easier for her to retain it. Just make sure the lesson ends with a giant smile on her face!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

I would suggest, make it a fun experience for her. No pressure, no making her feel insecure. you sound like a really sweet, caring person. I went to a horse show once, and the trainer there was so much fun, you could just tell, everyone loved her, everyone laughed and joked around, and all of her students placed the highest. Do whatever it takes to put her at ease, and make the experience pleasant for her.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Agree that learning to handle the horse is very important. 

When I start young riders as you are, I let them sit in the centre of the saddle and forget about making them stuff their heels down. This can cause tension and make the rider stiff right through their body. I let them find their own centre of balance and confidence way before setting about positioning them. 
Yes, I have them hold the reins correctly but, the most important thing for a rider to learn is balance, confidence and how to sit deep. This is why _i never teach posting at the trot before they can do a good sitting trot._

One thing I would advise you is that you have stirrups and leathers suitable for a smaller person, stirrups that are to big/ small are as dangerous as riding without a helmet.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you all so much!! 

I hadn't even thought about making sure not to rush her into pressing her heels down or anything. I'll have to be sure to tell myself, "it's only her first lesson, just make it fun." I mean, that's the main reason we all ride in the first place, right? 

I'm definitely blessed to have a babysitter horse that will take care of her. I'll be able to just focus on her enjoyment. You don't think she'll get bored with too much time on the ground? I thought about splitting it at least 50/50 for a while, so that she stays interested. As she learns she can get more time in Oatsy's back. 

Again, thank you so much for y'all's input. It's certainly helpful!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

@Foxhunter ~~ Yes, she will be informed to have at least a bike helmet (I don't have a helmet that would fit her) and heeled boots. I have the appropriate leathers, though the irons may be a tad big ... I was thinking of investing in a spare set anyway. Thank you for this notice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

In teaching my 8 yr old daughter to ride I found that that the whole "package" so to speak was just to complicated. Without a balanced seat it was overwhelming for her to control his head at the same time. 

What worked for us was throwing her on a lunge line. Many hours spent working on balance. Little kids want to go fast. To them it is very uncomplicated. Put me in the saddle and lets GO!! Lol.

We spent about 2 months on the lunge line. Gave her the opportunity to trot (hands held to the side)....she thought that was a blast....and even canter without having to worry about the reins. 

Bareback while being led was also a lot of fun for her. 

Now that she has her seat somewhat established it is amazing how quiet her hands are. She is more comfortable in the saddle and is really doing sooooo much better on her own so to speak.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

Trails are also a great confidence booster for kids. If u have a horse that is suitable. Essentially they are just following the horse in front of them but for a child they are RIDING! ! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

Another piece of advice I would offer....and im rambling bc im in the midst of teaching an 8 yr old how to ride myself...lol. Is the first time she gets frustrated (and Inevitably she will) and takes it out on the horse....jerking the reins....kicking inappropriately etc....give her 1 warning and then get her down. 

A child who wants to ride will be better for it. And they need to learn from the get go that acting out of frustration has no place in horsemanship. I have made my daughter dismount twice. Those instances have left the greatest impression. If she wants to ride she knows she needs to control her emotions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

@Lucky1inKY

Thank you SO much for your input!! It is fantastic to hear from someone in a very similar situation! I pondered leaving her on the lunge for a little bit, but wasn't sure about it. Thank you for solidifying my decision, that definitely sounds like the ultimate idea! Thanks again!


----------



## OTTBlvr (Jul 20, 2008)

the younger kids are my favorite to teach. always start them on the ground...handling and grooming, let them get comfortable first. no matter how small the pony (or big the horse!), the first time mounted up can be intimidating for some of them.
make sure they know how to carry themselves safely around horses (where to walk, touch, avoid, etc) and I always let them ride for a full 30 minutes their first session. get a feel for the horse, learn how to hold the reins, hold their position, heels, etc. stopping, steering and asking the pony to "walk on" are also things worth spending time on. and as for the balance exercises, definitely a good idea!
sounds like you have an excellent plan...just remember to keep them involved, make sure they understand what you're asking and go at their pace....both for their physical ability and mental ability. you'll do great!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

When I teach younger kids at camp, we take it at their speed. Once we get them comfortable with them on the ground, we put them up into the saddle and hand lead the horse around for a bit just to let them get comfortable. If needed, we can also have a sidewalker. While on the leadline we do hands out, hands on hips, hands on head, all sorts of balancing things, etc. Then we put them on the lunge line and do the same things, still at the walk. I like to mix these thins into a Simon Says game otherwise they can get really boring. I then begin to work on basic equitation and teach them half seat. They start the half seat while honding onto the mane and counting to ten, then a whole lap around, then we do no hands half seat. Then we can start trotting (with a side walker), and then onto the lunge line, starting with a few strides and working it up. Then you can start teaching posting at the walk during the trot breaks. Then, once they're comfortable with a little trotting I like to start walking off the lunge and steering around poles and over ground rails and things like that to mix it up. One thing I have learned is that you can never do too many different things! To cool down the horses sometimes we can also fit in a walk around the property which the students seem to enjoy seeing all of the other horses playing and whatnot.
Hope that helped! Feel free to ask any other questions.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you all so much!! I'll be putting all this information to use as soon as we get a date set up! Last Saturday didn't work, hopefully tomorrow will!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I think it's great that you will be teaching the grooming, handling etc along with riding-that's really important and the kids love it. I don't take on children under the age of 8 due to their short attention spans but those very young ones get a "pony" ride by being lead around. For a real lesson, they all start out riding on the lounge line, so that I have more control and so that they can hear what I am saying. They can feel that they are somewhat independent and it especially helps with the fearful ones. 
Make sure they always get to ride a horse if only for a short time, many may not be satisfied with just being lead around. Another thing I do when they can somewhat control the horse, is let them have 5 min of play time at the very end. I tell them that they will have to remember everything I have taught them cause I won't telling them what to do. This helps them to start thinking for themselves and actively remembering what you have taught them, especially if the horse isn't cooperating!
Be prepared to be very patient because you will be repeating yourself about a billion times!


----------

